# Kde czy moze Xfree ??

## Astral_

Witam mam nastepujacy problem

uruchamiam kde  

i mam  nie mam tapety takiej jaks sobie ustawilem obraz jest z kropakmi :/ 

nie mozna zmienic tapety ani kliknac na pulpicie mysza 

gdy wlaczam xmms to mi robi zamieszani i sa takie ostre kolory .... 

Stalo sie to po  emerge -Du world

Myslalem ze wina kde ale zaemergowalem gnome i tez mam problem z tapeta jest taka chropkowata 

ale moge ja zmienic  :Smile: 

Prosze o pomoc moge wkopiowac tutaj moj konfig xfree jesli bedzie to konieczne   :Smile: 

Juz nawet nowe xfree zaemergowalem i lipa :/ nie wiem w czym rpoblem :/

Pozdrawiam

----------

## raaf

a zrobiles po emerge world etc-update?

----------

## Astral_

zaemrgowal mi ck-cources-2.4.25

i zrobilem odemergowanie  :Smile:  i pozniej etc-update

i zapytal mnie o xkb co ma z tym zrobic i byly 3 opcje -1 -5 i jeszcze chyba -3 czy cos ja wybralem -5 to chyba oznaczalo podmienie czy cos  

Hm ...

----------

## Xax

no skoro nie czytasz co sie ciebie pytaja to nie dziwne ze ma klopoty  :Smile: 

byc moze nadpisales sobie swoj plik konfiguracyjny jakims nowym badziewiem. po etc-update, jak zadaje to pytanie CO Z TYM ZROBIC zawsze trzaskaj enter  :Very Happy:  dostaniesz szczegolowy opis w roznicach w plikach (twoj stary i nowa wersja). Tu bedziesz mogl wybrac co zrobic.  Nadpisywanie swoich plikow nowymi wersjami nie zawsze wychodzi na zdrowie (od chocby fstab, ktorego sobie sam kiedys nadpisalem bo mi sie spieszylo a trzeba bylo az 13 plikow zaakceptowac wiec wszystkie zamienilem na nowe  :Wink: )

----------

## Astral_

więc co mogę zrobić teraz z tym fantem ??? 

proszę pomóżcie ....

bo nie mam pojęcia nowym użytkownikime jestem  :Smile: 

eh da sie jakos satra wersji tych plikow odzyskac ???

----------

## C1REX

 *Xax wrote:*   

>  Nadpisywanie swoich plikow nowymi wersjami nie zawsze wychodzi na zdrowie (od chocby fstab, ktorego sobie sam kiedys nadpisalem bo mi sie spieszylo a trzeba bylo az 13 plikow zaakceptowac wiec wszystkie zamienilem na nowe :wink:)

 

Na samym niemal początku zrobiłem to samo z większością plików. 

Dobrym pomysłem jest posiadanie kopii katalogu /etc, a jeszcze lepiej mieć backup-u całego systemu. 

Jak się ktoś zabezpiecza, to może bawić się bez żadnych zobowiązań i niczym nie ryzykuje ;)

----------

## Astral_

No tak swietny jest to sposob  ... 

ale teraz mi to juz nic nie da :/ 

bo sobie zepsulem  ... 

co moge wiec zrobic zbey odzyskac stare aplikacje albo  ???? 

hm .... zeby byly w stani e zanim zostaly zmodyfikowane  :Smile: 

----------

## Xax

no niestety, etc-update nie robi backupa konfigow choc w pliku /etc/dispatch-conf.conf jest mowa o katalogu do przechowywania podmienionych plikow konfiguracyjnych to jednak takiego katalogu u mnie nie ma  :Sad: 

jak na razie to go sobie zalozylam i przestudiuje jeszcze man etc-update i wyzej wymieniony plik bo istotnie nie tworzenie backupow to jak dla mnie lekko niemozliwe niedociagniecie (choc sie moge mylic  :Rolling Eyes:  )

a na przyszlosc to troche ostroznosci nie zaszkodzi, bo o ile podmiana skryptow  w /etc/init.d na nowsze wersje moze byc zbawienne dla naszego systemu o tyle nierozwazne podmienianie plikow konfiguracyjnych moze utrodnic zycie.

----------

## Astral_

czyli mam rozumiec tak ze jesli nie zrobil mi Backupa konfigow w tym katalogu ktory jest okreslony w /etc/dispatch-conf.conf 

to nic juz nie zrobie jedynie reinstalacja systemu ???

----------

## C1REX

Ja bym walczył do końca i starał się na nowo skonfigurować X-y. 

Jeśli zrobiłeś to raz, to może teraz wystarczy zrobić to samo?

----------

## Astral_

nastepnym razem nie zastapnie zadnego pliku  :Smile:  hehe 

u mnie tz nie ma tego folderu  :Sad: ( 

zakichane XKB to mi namieszalo :////

----------

## fallow

ja po prostu robia backup /etc przed istotna zmiana , ele to o czym mowi Xax jest wwaarte uwagi  :Smile:  , w koncu lepiej gdy sie to robi "automatycznie" , trzeba sie tym zajac 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *Astral_ wrote:*   

> czyli mam rozumiec tak ze jesli nie zrobil mi Backupa konfigow w tym katalogu ktory jest okreslony w /etc/dispatch-conf.conf 
> 
> to nic juz nie zrobie jedynie reinstalacja systemu ???

 

Mozna to jeszcze naprawic - problem polega na tym, ze trzeba by odtworzyc caly katalog /etc (caly - no chyba, ze wiesz co jest zwalone) i nie biore odpowiedzialnosci za to co sie stanie!!!!!!!!!!!! (ilosc wykrzynikow jasno okresla, ze to jest totalny brutal-force i skutki moga byc rozne  :Wink:  , ale Ty juz chyba nie masz wyjscia?).

Wpierw zainstaluj sobie epm'a (to takie narzedzie do obslugi pakietow - cos jak rpm).

```
emerge -vb epm

```

[ja jestem stary rpm'owiec, jak ktos woli inne narzedzie - droga wolna  :Smile:  ]

Krociutki kurs:

epm -qa ---> wylistuje wszystkie zainstalowane w systemie pakiety

epm -ql pakiet ----> zrobi listing wszystkich plikow, jakie zawiera pakiet.

Powinienes sie juz domyslec co trzeba zrobic - odpytac wszystkie zainstalowane w systemie pakiety i przegrepowac po tych, ktore zawieraja jakies pliki w katalogu /etc i zainstalowac je ponownie [przeciez mowilem, ze to bedzie brutal-force, no nie?  :Razz: ]

Teraz tworzymy sobie skrypt (np. vim'em czy tam jakims nano, pico, co kto lubi) i wsadzamy do niego taka tresc:

```
#!/bin/sh 

for i in `epm -qa`

do

        ile=`epm -ql $i | grep -c $1`

        if [ $ile != 0 ]

        then

                echo "$i";

        fi;

done

```

zapisujemy go pod nazwa 'skrypt'. Wydajemy komende

```
chmod 755 skrypt

```

i odpalalmy nasz skrypcik

```
./skrypt ^\/etc

```

(patrz dokladnie na nawiasy!!!!! maja byc tak i nie inaczej! - i love bash  :Razz:  )

Co dostales po wykonaniu sie skryptu? Liste pakietow, ktore zawieraja (jakies) pliki w katalogu /etc. Teraz po prostu kazdy z tych pakietow ponownie musisz emerge'owac. Najlepiej przedtem wykonaj kopie zwalonego /etc, bo byc moze jakies pliki bedziesz chcial potem recznie przeniesc.

Hmmm. Ja sie zabezpieczam na takie rozne historie i tak jak pokazalem to wyzej - uzywam opcji -b podczas emerge'owania. Dzieki temu podczas budowania pakietu tworzona jest przy okazji paczka, ktora potem moge juz latwo i (co wazniejsze) szybko zainstalowac, uzywajac opcji -k podczas emerge'owania. Wowczas taka odbudowa jak tutaj trwa pare minut, a nie kilka godzin (wiecej o budowaniu pakietow - man emerge).

Jesli ktos ma sugestie, jak to zrobic lepiej, sam bardzo chetnie sie dowiem.

PS. Skrypt jest dosc elastyczny. Jako parametr podajemy wyrazenie regularne, ktore analizuje nastepnie grep (zreszta - 'widac' w kodzie  :Wink:  ).

PPS. Ja tam lubie brutal-force'y!  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ./skrypt ^\/etc
> 
> ...

 

Nie nawiasy, a ukosniki - sorry  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Astral_

Witam   :Smile: 

Dziekuje za pomoc   :Wink: 

odwiedzilem jeszcze na ircnecie kanal gentoo.pl  i poradzono mi zebym sprobowal xorga zrobic   :Smile: 

moze cos pomoze:) 

jesli nie to wykorzystam ten  *Quote:*   

> BRUTAL FORCE

  hehehe  :Smile: 

Ale wielkie dzieki za odpisanie na mojego posta   :Smile: 

A co miales na mysli z tym 

```
 nie biore odpowiedzialnosci za to co sie stanie!!!!!!!!!!!! (ilosc wykrzynikow jasno okresla, ze to jest totalny brutal-force i skutki moga byc rozne
```

Chodzi mi o te skutki hehe  :Smile: 

Oznacza to ze moge sobie niezlego balaganu narobic  ??? 

i wtedy tylko reinstal systemu ?? 

czy cos powaznijszego ?:> 

Pozdrawiam Lukasz ;')

----------

## _troll_

 *Astral_ wrote:*   

> A co miales na mysli z tym 
> 
> ```
>  nie biore odpowiedzialnosci za to co sie stanie!!!!!!!!!!!! (ilosc wykrzynikow jasno okresla, ze to jest totalny brutal-force i skutki moga byc rozne
> ```
> ...

 

Niczego nie zniszczyc poza ew. wszystkimi waznymi configami w systemie (tzn. sprzetowi sie nic nie stanie  :Wink:  ). Ew. skonczy sie na reinstalce systemu.. ALe skoro i tak jest to dla Ciebie teraz alternatywa to moze warto sprobowac.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Astral_

hehe no niby tak  :Smile: )) 

Doceniam twoja pomoc trollu  :Smile: 

Zobaczymy najpierw sprobuje z tym xorgiem  :Smile: 

Wiesz ja poczatkujacy wczesniej mialem slackware ale jakies 3 tygodnie tylko i odrazu gentoo  :Smile: 

ale powoli zaczynam myslec jak sie powinno uzywajac  "gentoo" hehe  :Smile: 

hehe a nie windowzzzaaaa  :Smile:  hhe

Pozdro

----------

## _troll_

Spox. Powodzenia!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Astral_

Nie Dziekuje   :Smile:  Jak sie powiedzie to podziekuje hehe :>

teraz ide sapc dobranoc  :Smile: 

jutro rano szkola hehe

----------

## Astral_

Jupi  :Smile: )) 

mam juz dzialajce poprawnie x'y

zaemergowalem xorga i dzilal  :Smile:  uzylem teraz -3 i YES  :Smile: 

hehe

----------

